# démonter le pied du imac alu 21,5" de  2010



## amdovelos (20 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, il y a un topic qui date de 2 ans quasi similaire, je reposte tout de même puisque cette fois-ci, ce qui m'intéresse c'est de démonter le pied d'un imac 21,5" alu gris de 2010. Les choses sont simples, je pars en voyage en bus et train bientôt. Pour mon imac j'ai une immense valise rigide, dont l'essentiel de la place est prise par ce pied. J'aimerais bien gagner de la place pour aussi pouvoir emmener autre chose...
Autre chose, je n'ai pas le temps d'acheter le sac de transport comme j'en ai vu, je pars dans trop peu de temps... J'apprécierais si quelqu'un pouvait me répondre rapidement ... merci !!


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Mai 2011)

Bonjour
J'ai trouvé ce lien qui n'apporte pas de solution encourageante .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h21 ----------

celui-ci semble mieux.


----------



## amdovelos (20 Mai 2011)

Quel diligence à répondre !
Effectivement, j'avais déjà observé avec beaucoup d'attention ces deux sites.
Il n'y a pas de carte fournie avec cet imac. J'ai fait plusieurs essais avec diverses cartes, mais je n'atteins aucune clanche. J'ai même essayé avec une carte que j'ai fabriqué dans un plastique qui s'avère à priori idéal. Le seul résultat, c'est un petit "clic" quand la carte arrive à l'endroit indiqué, mais le pied ne pivote pas plus et ne laisse pas apparaître les fameuses vis torx. Il doit pourtant exister un moyen de faire ça, ils ont bien réussi à le mettre en place, non ?
...


----------



## amdovelos (22 Mai 2011)

Le premier lien amène vers un forum avec un lien qui est malheureusement mort.
Bien, il faut marquer ce sujet comme insoluble ?


----------



## breizheau (22 Mai 2011)

J'en avait bavé aussi pour enlever ce pied...
En fait il faut glisser la carte presque à la verticale ! Si tu suis juste la forme du pied, tu n'arriveras à rien. Je vais dire que l'angle d'introduction entre le panneau arrière et la carte doit être de 15/20° max et non environ 45° comme l'on pense.

Mes 2 cents.


----------



## grego77 (19 Juillet 2011)

ben j ai passé une heure hier soir, et rien du tout, impossible de débloquer quoi que ce soit....
Vous avez utilisé une carte spéciale? Moi j ai pris une carte de fidélité d un magasin, peut être un peut trop souple?...


----------



## breizheau (19 Juillet 2011)

La carte livrée avec le kit est aussi souple.

J'en ai bavé aussi mais en fait comme je l'ai dit dans le post précédent, il faut presque la carte à la verticale. Une fois que tu es bien dedans, un légère pression du pied pour "débloquer" le verrou et ensuite il se déplie tout seul.

Je reconnais que ce n'est pas facile de trouver le cran. :rateau:


----------



## grego77 (2 Août 2011)

Je relance le post, d autres personnes ont elle réussi a démonter ce foutu pied???


----------



## amdovelos (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai résolu le problème, mais je ne pense pas qu'on puisse mettre pour autant résolu dans l'intitulé...
Puisqu'il n'y a pas de loquet sur les 21,5" alu de ce modèle, on peut trifouiller tant qu'on veut avec une carte, on ne pourra pas l'ouvrir pour autant.

La solution que j'ai trouvé pour démonter le pied le temps de mes prochains voyages :
- boucher toutes les ouvertures du imac au scotch avant les opérations qui suivent.
- découper le pied à la scie à métaux, c'est de l'alu donc c'est tendre, mais ça prend un peu de temps (ça fait bizarre de découper son mac...)
- fabriquer une pièce, en l'occurence en inox, suffisamment épaisse pour supporter les 8 kilos de la bête.
- faire 4 trous avec un foret à métal de 6.
- ébavurer le pied, les trous dans le pied et la pièce ronde.
- utiliser 4 vis BTR de 5 avec rondelles et écrous.
- Bien serré, l'ensemble a retrouvé la même rigidité qu'avant.
L'ensemble est très solide et je pense que l'alu du pied sera fatigué bien avant les pièces en inox. Autant dire que ça ne cassera jamais.
Je suis curieux de lire vos impressions !


----------



## Powerdom (16 Février 2012)

Je crois qu'il y a une gamme de portable chez Apple.


----------

